# mathews tune charts



## edthearcher

this has been discussed before. but for the life of me i cant find the tune charts. altho i have almost every string and cable length up to 2012. had to call them on a chilli last week. because the string guide that i had didnt match up. is this what we are going to have to due in the future:embara:


----------



## 48archer

edthearcher said:


> this has been discussed before. but for the life of me i cant find the tune charts. altho i have almost every string and cable length up to 2012. had to call them on a chilli last week. because the string guide that i had didnt match up. is this what we are going to have to due in the future:embara:


The tune chart is on there web page only problem most of the string and cable lengths are not what we will measure them at. Not sure how Mathews measures their strings but I don't think they do it on 1/4 inch posts under 100lbs of tension.


----------



## 48archer

Well they were there last week...cant find them know. lol


----------



## edthearcher

I tried for an hour yesterday to locate them


----------



## PK101

is this what your after


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

https://0347f78499dbffa2d06c-6b5498...scontinued-Model-Bow-Specifications-95028.pdf


----------

